# Ferruginea flowered



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

My ferruginea flowered!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice! Plant growth looks really robust too! Culture info?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I am finding a newly discovered appreciation and admiration for those of you growing plants, especially crypts, emmersed fashion! They look stunning!

Lorba--beautiful spaythe flower.....nice looking plant!!


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks guys.

This plant is grown entirely in sphagnum moss.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice flower. Congratulations.

Long fibre sphagnum moss? Really? Or maybe sphagnum peat? Interesting.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow. Very nice. Do you grow it in an enclosure? What is the setup like? Lighting, humidity, watering schedule???? 
Beautiful inflorescence and plant!
I tried to get my moss to grow in the pots, all I got was algae.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Impressive!

Can you show us a photo of the plant growing in whatever setup you use please? What temperature is it kept at?


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

Jim, its really just sphagnum moss for this pot. But for some other which i use only sphagnum moss, it turns black and smelly quickly, not sure why.

These are some pictures of one of my set up taken about 2-3 months back. Its pretty crowded now.

















I still have 3 x 3ft with pots and propagation, and 5 x 2fts which i sort of showcase some species. Will find time to take a picture. The office is air conditioned, so i guess temperature is about 25C?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice one roland.
What the tank dimension? height?


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

the tanks in the pictures are 90x30x30cm


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice lorba, what about fertilization and water change?


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

For some of the crypts, i added ADA multi-bottom. I changed the water once so far (4months old set up) and added some mineral supplies.

I do not have a mister, so i spray them almost daily. 

Right now, with the talk on less humidity and i experiencing occassional leave melting when they come into contact with an object, I am pondering if i should have some air gaps between the covers.


----------

